# coloring white line on gripper slik



## duey377 (Jan 22, 2017)

Im looking at purchasing a repop white wall gripper slik for my for my 69 pea picker.has anyone tried to change color.(in my case green). and how was result? What color sharpie would get me close?

Thanks in advance
Bill


----------



## momo608 (Jan 23, 2017)

Interesting idea if you are willing to potentially trash some repro slicks. Consider dying them with Rit fabric dye. Guys use this stuff to dye plastic gun stocks with good results. It's sold in just about all grocery stores. Make a bath for the tire so you can get an even color and submerge the tire. This is all theoretical and I'm not sure what the green dye would do to the black rubber, experiment with a junk tire.


----------



## duey377 (Jan 23, 2017)

momo608 said:


> Interesting idea if you are willing to potentially trash some repro slicks. Consider dying them with Rit fabric dye. Guys use this stuff to dye plastic gun stocks with good results. It's sold in just about all grocery stores. Make a bath for the tire so you can get an even color and submerge the tire. This is all theoretical and I'm not sure what the green dye would do to the black rubber, experiment with a junk tire.


----------



## duey377 (Jan 23, 2017)

[WallUOTE="momo608, post: 677749, member: 71391"]Interesting idea if you are willing to potentially trash some repro slicks. Consider dying them with Rit fabric dye. Guys use this stuff to dye plastic gun stocks with good results. It's sold in just about all grocery stores. Make a bath for the tire so you can get an even color and submerge the tire. This is all theoretical and I'm not sure what the green dye would do to the black rubber, experiment with a junk tire.



[/QUOTE]
Not the whole tire, just the white W


----------



## momo608 (Jan 23, 2017)

duey377 said:


> [WallUOTE="momo608, post: 677749, member: 71391"]Interesting idea if you are willing to potentially trash some repro slicks. Consider dying them with Rit fabric dye. Guys use this stuff to dye plastic gun stocks with good results. It's sold in just about all grocery stores. Make a bath for the tire so you can get an even color and submerge the tire. This is all theoretical and I'm not sure what the green dye would do to the black rubber, experiment with a junk tire.




I know, I'm thinking the dye would be ineffective on black or you can wipe it off with bleach. Get creative out there, think outside the box and all that. Geez!


----------

